# She said "Ban the Weapons of War on Our streets"



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Within the locker are many rifles of Military Heritage, but it appears as the Semi-auto AR-15 (Read Liberally as Assault Rifle) will be the "Weapon of War" to be confiscated from We the People. It appears as if my 20 inch Heavy Barreled Tactical Precision Rifles in 5.56 NATO shall make me an enemy of the state once She is elected. Perhaps it's time to purchase an M-forgery, but which one?

Should I consider adding more than just a Mini-30 Tactical to the 7.62 x 39 mm collection, just because .223/5.56 NATO might get Banned when She comes after AR-15's?

Will 7.62 NATO AR-10's fall into the category of "Weapons of War on Our streets"?

Perhaps it's time to purchase a couple of SCAR's in 5.56 NATO & 7.62 NATO as they are not AR-15's?

Guess it's time to talk pre-election treason, let's palaver over what "Weapons of War" we need to horde prior to Her election?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just more progressive BS.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What else would you expect from this lying, thieving, traitorous b!tch?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would just grab a few stripped lowers. The Anderson lowers usually run around 40.00 then you could build whatever you want at your convenience. 

The cackling hens on "The View" are saying the usual crap. "Why does anyone need an assault rifle anyway?" Liberals trust our Government implicitly. They are so accustomed to suckling at the teat that they don't think the government would ever do anything more than provide for, nurture, coddle and protect them. The concept of throwing off an out of control government is ridiculous to them. Oh, I also need an assault rifle for when ISIS inspired jihadis (who will have massive amounts of firepower no matter what our laws are) show up in my AO.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

She's leading the polls, the time for preparation is before the catastrophic event. It's far more difficult to take away what I already own, than it is to Ban me from purchasing what I don't.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

M118LR said:


> She's leading the polls, the time for preparation is before the catastrophic event. It's far more difficult to take away what I already own, than it is to Ban me from purchasing what I don't.


She only got back a small lead from Trump after his Judge curfuffle. After Trumps speech today and most Americans agreeing with him about national security and terrorism, I will not be surprised to again see Trump leading the polls in another week.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't all guns be traced back with a military heritage. Single shots, muskets, bolt actions, revolvers, semi autos were all state of the art military weapons at one point. Where will the line be drawn??


It's all about a gun grab. If people want to kill others they will find a way. Isis knows these attacks will help disarm the America people making them easier targets. What a great plan/way to disarm your enemy.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

She is just pandering to the ignorant. Weapons of war? who's out there running around with a SAW or a select fire M-4'? Nobody except government. The weapons of war comment is terribly skewed and not an accurate assessment of the arms currently available to civilians (i.e.) through the LGS. 



I'm certainly not going to vote for somebody who doesn't take the time to get their facts straight, before opening their mouth. I'm not a huge fan of Trump but every time she brings up gun bans and confiscation. I get nudged a bit closer to the Trump camp.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While I applaud your "preparedness" when considering our next POTUS, I strongly feel that The Beast will not be chosen.

Still, the exercise is one we should perform from time to time to stay ahead of what we largely consider our opposition.
*They* have likely learned from the mistakes of the past, and realized that naming specific brands, models, or cosmetic characteristics of the weapons they want banned simply don't work. Such regulations create a world of loopholes and caveats for creative manufacturers to get around.
Their likely next step would be to regulate anything that uses "military ammunition".
This would cast the broadest net, but still allow them to parrot the "it doesn't affect your hunting sports" stupidity.
Yes, I know you can use 5.56 for deer, but it's what they'll do anyways.

My advice is to stock up on these, in both firearm and ammunition options.
Yeah, we all like our .22s, but that could be the last one they ever go after, and you'll have lots of time to enjoy them. (out of your non-AR style rifle, of course )


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> What else would you expect from this lying, thieving, traitorous b!tch?


Please, by comparing her to a lying, thieving, traitorous bitch you are insulting lying, thieving traitorous bitches everywhere. They are SAINTS compared to Hilary. She has only one legitimate role in government, and that's stamping license plates.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Seneca said:


> She is just pandering to the ignorant. Weapons of war? who's out there running around with a SAW or a select fire M-4'? Nobody except government. The weapons of war comment is terribly skewed and not an accurate assessment of the arms currently available to civilians (i.e.) through the LGS.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to vote for somebody who doesn't take the time to get their facts straight, before opening their mouth. I'm not a huge fan of Trump but every time she brings up gun bans and confiscation. I get nudged a bit closer to the Trump camp.


Slidefire stocks make an Ar15 pretty sporty. I can certainly lay down some fire with one, keep it on target too.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Americas proliferation of firearms is our best defense. I just wanted to point out the history of gun control for dear England and even Australia. Proliferation in these countries was good but not nearly as good as ours. Still they banned home possession of rifles, then handguns and eventually shotguns almost always after a tragedy. The media there promoted it. The sheep there bought into it. It happened. Don't let it happen here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll not buy this or that because they might try and take my rifles of choice. I'll but ammo and spare parts for the day when they come for the rifle I have.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is what gets me...

if this guy (the muslim that did the shooting in Orlando) is NOT representative of all Muslim HOW the HELL is he representative of all gun owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Slidefire stocks make an Ar15 pretty sporty. I can certainly lay down some fire with one, keep it on target too.


Not sure I get the point, are you suggesting Slide fire stocks should be banned? or suggesting that through the use of a slide fire device civilians have the equivalent of military weaponry?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sometimes some will not just watch. 




Who know's what evil lurks in the heart of men? (Old School) Typed in English. (If you are reading this Thank a Teacher, if you are reading this in English Thank a Veteran) All US Radio folks can tell Ya'll who knows.

I've got to admit that I'm pissed. She ain't fired a round in anger, but She has no reason to declare that all of US are meant to be sheep. Attempting to end the lone wolf attacks, is not the right scenario to disarm all the watchdog"s. But what gives Her the right to disarm all of US that will stand to the last for this Country?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

You know the thing that pisses me off... the term "assault weapons"

The idea that a semi auto weapon that is "military in style" is the same thing as soldiers use in the middle east is bullshit.

The ignorance of people! The sheer friggin ignorance of reporters, etc etc!

I watched the video, there wasn't several hundred rounds being shot per minute in automatic bursts. There was multiple gunshots
between police and the attacker, even at that point it wasn't several hundred rounds per minute.

Calculated out a well trained person can empty 255 rounds from a pistol in a minute, but how accurate, how soon before the barrel heats and the equipment fails,
How soon till the hand fatigues from recoil.

This assault weapon blanket terminology and weapons of war BS needs to stop,* ignorance is what is killing the most people right now.*


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Most people don't even know what AR stands for and assumes its assault rifle....its not. But the moronic are the majority and we getting closer to a weapons ban and ammo ban and other restrictions each year...they will argue the results of the mass shootings since the assault weapons ban was lifted and it will show a huge increase in mass shooting from during to after....


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> You know the thing that pisses me off... the term "assault weapons"
> 
> The idea that a semi auto weapon that is "military in style" is the same thing as soldiers use in the middle east is bullshit.
> 
> ...


Anything can be an "assault weapon". My scratch up DVD of Snatch can be used as a weapon.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hillary for PRISON 2016


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hillary for PRISON 2016
> 
> View attachment 17354


Yep. Put that sticker on the truck. Will probably be getting pulled over soon


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Check this out...funny as hell!

Hillary tweets about gun control, immediately SHUT DOWN with perfect response... - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

BTW thats Colonel Allen West.....US ARMY Artillery...I respect the hell outta this guy!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

essdub said:


> Yep. Put that sticker on the truck. Will probably be getting pulled over soon


Nah, the front lawn.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm thinking AK 47 is the way to go. Those will never be outlawed. The Democrats want our new Muslim overlords to have a familiar gun to use once they invade.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Nyet (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> While I applaud your "preparedness" when considering our next POTUS, I strongly feel that The Beast will not be chosen.
> 
> Still, the exercise is one we should perform from time to time to stay ahead of what we largely consider our opposition.
> *They* have likely learned from the mistakes of the past, and realized that naming specific brands, models, or cosmetic characteristics of the weapons they want banned simply don't work. Such regulations create a world of loopholes and caveats for creative manufacturers to get around.
> ...


.223 is not military ammunition, and technically neither is 5.56, becasue a clone of military ammo is not military ammo. M-193, M-855, etc are military spec. I don't see her getting more than a ban on Military surplus ammo if she goes that route, which is going to hurt the K31, Mosin, and AK guys a lot more than the AR guys. I also don't see her being able to get rid of 5.56 guns on that basis because they can also shoot .223. And even if she does, get .223 Wylde barrel extensions and have a gunsmith change them out. Or replace the barrel with 6.8 or 300 blk. It would be cheaper than replacing the gun.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

M118LR said:


> Within the locker are many rifles of Military Heritage, but it appears as the Semi-auto AR-15 (Read Liberally as Assault Rifle) will be the "Weapon of War" to be confiscated from We the People. It appears as if my 20 inch Heavy Barreled Tactical Precision Rifles in 5.56 NATO shall make me an enemy of the state once She is elected. Perhaps it's time to purchase an M-forgery, but which one?
> 
> Should I consider adding more than just a Mini-30 Tactical to the 7.62 x 39 mm collection, just because .223/5.56 NATO might get Banned when She comes after AR-15's?
> 
> ...


Make no mistake, she gets the ar ban she will go after much, much, more. I have been contemplating as well, what would be good acquisitions between now and the possible last nail in the coffin of this once great nation if she is elected. Funny how after each one of these tragedies the liberal socialists immediately want to infringe on the rights of legal, honest, law abiding, citizens rather then attack the real problem at hand. They are the criminals and traitors that have allowed these people in the country in the first place. Her, the boob in Washington, and the rest of the congress who went along with this immigration policy and failed to prosecute a more determined and forceful over seas policy against these people are the real criminals. Then again, the agenda is to get the guns. Those poor people in Florida aren't even in the ground yet and the liberal gun grabbers are only interested in using their deaths to further their criminal agenda.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nothing from her about banning the importation of bloodthirsty killers sworn to destroy us. They will use knives if they must - ban those too?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Nothing from her about banning the importation of bloodthirsty killers sworn to destroy us. They will use knives if they must - ban those too?


That is exactly what they will do.

In England right now the have a voluntary program to turn in "pointy" things other than kitchen knives.

They include swords, machetes, axes and hatchets.

Soon it will be mandatory turn in an kitchen ones de-pointed..

There will be an occupation permit (after background check) for those such as butchers and professional chefs.

This will not be the first time for them, about 700 years ago, all knives in the king dining room had to be pointless.

This tradition is still with us in the common form of the butter knife.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nyet said:


> .223 is not military ammunition, and technically neither is 5.56, becasue a clone of military ammo is not military ammo. M-193, M-855, etc are military spec. I don't see her getting more than a ban on Military surplus ammo if she goes that route, which is going to hurt the K31, Mosin, and AK guys a lot more than the AR guys. I also don't see her being able to get rid of 5.56 guns on that basis because they can also shoot .223. And even if she does, get .223 Wylde barrel extensions and have a gunsmith change them out. Or replace the barrel with 6.8 or 300 blk. It would be cheaper than replacing the gun.


M193 and M855 are 5.56NATO spec rounds.
My CMMG fires 5.56NATO spec rounds.
Any AR platform that is chambered in 5.56 will too.
Just because your gun *can* fire a .223 does not mean it will be ignored in the ban of 5.56 firearms.
You *might* skirt by if your chamber is ONLY .223, but that's a big *MIGHT*.
They'll be looking to tie any and all "knockoffs" together to have the largest reach possible.
It could even translate into a handgun ban based on the fact that 9mm is NATO too, and our military issues .45 to some special units.
Never underestimate the criminal mind hellbent on power.

Also, since you're already able to find loopholes in my theoretical ban, just as we all did in their last attempt, they may go even more broadly than I have here in their attempt to quell such action.
I strongly fear the next attempt with any sort of majority of malcontents in power.
We can't let them. Personally, I *WON'T* let them.
The rest of you may suffer it, but I'll be dead before I do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Within the locker are many rifles of Military Heritage, but it appears as the Semi-auto AR-15 (Read Liberally as Assault Rifle) will be the "Weapon of War" to be confiscated from We the People. It appears as if my 20 inch Heavy Barreled Tactical Precision Rifles in 5.56 NATO shall make me an enemy of the state once She is elected. Perhaps it's time to purchase an M-forgery, but which one?
> 
> Should I consider adding more than just a Mini-30 Tactical to the 7.62 x 39 mm collection, just because .223/5.56 NATO might get Banned when She comes after AR-15's?
> 
> ...


Have no fear--00 Buckshot will be included, after everything else is banned--5.56, 7.62, 30-06, etc. The Army and Marines still use it, and it is a war fighting round, and pretty fierce. 
They want all of them, so it is time to fight for the AR-15/5.56 while hope remains. The haters of guns, are haters of freedom, and of America: and no amount of propaganda from them will convince me otherwise.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok guys...words out..it wasn't an AR or an AK that was used ...Shove that up your ass Hillary!

This Is the Assault Rifle Used by the Orlando Mass Shooter | Mother Jones

and

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...g-is-becoming-mass-shooters-weapon-of-choice/

Now it's all known lovingly as "ASSAULT STYLE RIFLE"

There goes your 10-22 !


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Ok guys...words out..it wasn't an AR or an AK that was used ...Shove that up your ass Hillary!
> 
> This Is the Assault Rifle Used by the Orlando Mass Shooter | Mother Jones
> 
> ...


It's basically the same thing. Fires the same ammo,holds same amount of ammo, same rate of fire(close enough).

Not that it matters.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SHUT UP, HILLARY: Orlando Terrorist Was NOT On Watch List
Posted at 6:38 pm on June 13, 2016 by Bob Owens

Democrat presidential candidate Hillary Clinton asserted today that the wife-beating, black-hating, Islamic terrorist* who shot up the Pulse nightclub in Orlando because he also hated gays should not have been able to buy firearms because he had been twice investigated by the FBI for ties to terrorism.

What she didn't note was that the the killer had been cleared from the FBI watch list in 2014.

Weapons used in the Sunday attack on an Orlando, Florida gay nightclub that left 49 dead and 53 wounded were bought just a week ago, and would have raised no red flags, since the suspect was removed from an FBI watch list in 2014.
The terrorist was cleared from all watch lists and subsequently passed two separate NCIS background checks.

Hillary R.Clinton

Mrs. Clinton, however, is still under FBI investigation.

I wonder if she could legally purchase a firearm?

* Bearing Arms does not publish the names of mass or spree killers.

SHUT UP, HILLARY: Orlando Terrorist Was NOT On Watch List ? Bearing Arms


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Fact Check: An AR-15 Wasn't Used In Orlando, And It Wouldn't Have Mattered Anyway
Posted at 3:13 pm on June 14, 2016 by Bob Owens

The Pulse nightclub massacre in Orlando, Florida is the deadliest Islamic terror attack in the United States since the terror attacks of 9/11.

49 people were murdered in the slaughter, and 53 more were wounded. Despite claims from the Orlando police that the terrorist did his damage in the opening moments of the attack, we know for a fact that he was still killing people at least a half-hour into the event.

The terrorist began shooting outside Pulse at approximately 2:02 AM. It was at least 37 minutes into the attack when Eddie Justice was gunned down in a Pulse bathroom, along with others patrons. He sent his last text at 2:39 before the terrorist entered the bathroom he was hiding in, and opened fire.

eddie justice texts

These are facts we know
Law enforcement officers failed to get any effective hits on the terrorist outside of Pulse before the terrorist made it inside. Officer Adam Gruler was working security and engaged the terrorist with his handgun, but failed to make any effective hits. Lt. Scott Smith and Sgt. Jeffrey Backhaus, both also SWAT officers, were in the first patrol unit to arrive on-scene. They also failed to make effective hits.

The terrorist was then able to enter the club.

Once inside, the terrorist then fired into the packed crowd, repeatedly and at very close range, with no apparent resistance from any of the club-goers reported. This isn't blaming the victim by any means, just noting that no accounts of the attack show that the club goers attempted to rush or disarm the gunman, even when he shot people at a distance of 2-3 feet-inside an arm's length-in the club bathroom, over the top of the stall.

With an ineffectual police response outside the club and no known resistance inside the club, it was sadly irrelevant which firearm the terrorist chose for his attack.

It's important to be very clear on this: when a terrorist faces no significant opposition, any common firearm can be used to inflict tremendous casualties.

We saw this at Virginia Tech, where the murderer was armed with one of the most common and utilitarian handguns in the world (a Glock 19 9mm pistol) and standard-capacity magazines, as well as a puny Walther P22&#8230; a training pistol.

We also saw it at the Washington Navy Yard, where the murderer used a very common pump-action shotgun to take numerous lives at will until law enforcement were finally able to locate, close with, and engage him. While an AR-15 was used at Sandy Hook Elementary School, the outcome would have been the same if he had decided instead to use either of the pistols in his possession, or the Saiga 12-shotgun he'd decided to leave in the trunk of the car.

In each instance, these violent criminals faced no credible resistance for long periods of time, and were able to cut down people who either could not or chose not to fight back.

Counter-terrorism and law enforcement experts all agree that the only thing that is going to stop an attack is effective resistance, preferably in the form of effective rounds on target. The media and Democrat Party mocked Wayne LaPierre of the National Rifle Association when he said it after Sandy Hook, but he was entirely, factually accurate: the only thing proven to effectively stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun, which Orlando SWAT finally did three long hours after the attack began.

Black Rifles Aren't Boogeymen
It's frankly fascinating to watch anti-gun politicians and the media attempt to sow so much fear about AR-15s and similar firearms.

You know how scary they are?

ar-15 shooter

They're so terrifying that little girls love to shoot them.

Teen-aged competition shooter Jules with a her 15-pound competition AR-15, "Thor."

Bigger girls like to shoot them, too.

So do boys and young men, semi-out-of-shape, middle-aged gun writers, senior citizens, people with disabilities or injuries who can't easily control the recoil of a handgun or shotgun, military veterans who prefer the familiar controls like the military's M4 and M16 rifles, and millions of other people who simply enjoy shooting. Currently, there are estimated to be 9 million AR-15s alone in the United States.

Why are they so popular?

AR-15s are the most popular rifle sold in the United States for the following reasons:

reasonably-priced, ranging from $499 to $2,000+ depending on options
accurate
relatively light-weight
easy to use
low-recoiling with the most common and affordable intermediate-power caliber (.223 Remington/5.56 NATO)
available in a wide range of calibers
very user configurable, modular design
depending on configuration, excels at more than a half-dozen kinds of sport shooting, is excellent for home and property defense, and is favored for many kinds of hunting.
Put simply, AR-15s are inexpensive, easy to customize, and being much less powerful and using much smaller bullets than most other rifles, they're a lot more fun to shoot for more people.

In addition to 9 million AR-15s, there are millions of other firearms that fall under the broad classification of "modern sporting rifles," or MSRs. Their common features tend to be that they shoot low-to-medium power centerfire rifle ammunition, fire one shot per trigger pull, and feed from a box magazine. This is only a very broad classification, however: there are many MSRs which are in rimfire calibers, and some long-range target rifles that fit the overall design or an MSR, but are in magnum calibers and are perhaps the only rifles in the classification that misleading media and politicians can honestly call "high-powered."

Image via Ultimate reloader
Image via Ultimate Reloader
The round on the left (above) is the .50 BMG, one of the most powerful rifle rounds currently made. It is legitimately "high powered." The round beside it is the .30-06, a very popular hunting cartridge that was also the standard U.S. military service rifle cartridge in World War I, World War II, and Korea. In the middle is the .308 Winchester, which is very similar in power and performance to the .30-06, but which is just slightly less powerful. Fourth from the left (second from the right) is the .223 Remington, the most common cartridge for the AR-15, and one of the least powerful centerfire rifle rounds made. It's visually identical to the 5.56 NATO chambering, with shoots a little faster. On the far right is the .22 Long Rifle (.22LR), often used for beginner training and the second most common chambering of AR-15s after the .223 Remington/5.56 NATO family of cartridges.

"Military-Style" Firearms And "Weapons of War" Are Largely A Myth
Despite attempts by politicians and the media to claim that the common, kid-friendly AR-15 is a "weapon of war," or "military-style," actual military rifles have been banned from manufacture for civilian purchase for exactly 30 years.

The Hughes Amendment to the Firearm Owners Protection Act, signed into law by President Reagan in 1986, made it illegal to manufacture selective-fire (firearms that can be used as machine guns) rifles and handguns to the public. Only military, police, and specialized gun dealers and manufacturers selling to these markets can acquire them.

The most common rifles, pistols, and shotguns sold in the United States are not machine guns, not "weapons of war" as Hillary Clinton so glibly lies, and "military-style" is all about looks, not performance. Put bluntly, it's a con job.

The most common rifles, handguns, and shotguns are semi-automatic, or "self-loading" firearms. They fire one shot per trigger pull, and (because I feel I have to repeat things for certain politicians) absolutely cannot be fired as machine guns.

Here's the difference between machine guns and semi-automatic firearms in a short, and very easy to understand video.

The basic concept for self-loading or semi-automatic firearms is old. It has been around since the 1880s.

While there are various semi-automatic designs, they all use some of the energy of the cartridge being fired to eject the empty cartridge and load another round into the chamber of the gun. The shooter can then opt to fire another shot (if he or she so desires) by pulling the trigger again.

One trigger pull, one shot.

Another trigger pull, another shot.

Another trigger pull, another shot.

Another trigger pull, another shot.

Each shot requires the shooter to pull the trigger again.

So it has been since the days of the horse and wagon.

But let's get back to the modern day demonization of the AR-15, and attempts to demonize other guns that even vaguely look like them.

Black Guns Matter
As noted earlier, AR-15s are incredibly common because of a wide range of very good reasons. Ergonomic and easy to use by anyone, they're the iPhone of the firearms world.

The Sig MCX used in the Orlando attack is just a modern take on basic concepts more than a century old.

I've only handled one at SHOT Show, but they look like fun.

It's not particularly scary, is it?

It's just another take on a basic concept that has been around for longer than any of us alive.

sig suaer mcx

Conclusion
In a broader view, the media and Democrat politicians keep pushing the false claim that we have a "gun violence epidemic" in the country. That's a bizarre claim to make, when we're experience record-breaking gun sales at the same time we're seeing the lowest per capita firearms homicides in U.S. history, per the FBI.

Robert Heinlein turns out to have been correct: an armed society is a polite society.

In terms of the horrific Islamic terror attack in Orlando, it was the lack of effective resistance and incredibly long period that the terrorist was allowed to operate that resulted in so many deaths, not his choice of guns.

Blaming the gun or even a broad family of firearms when many different firearms could have been used is incredibly dishonest.

Then again, that's what we've come to expect from this nation's news media and politicians, isn't it?

Fact Check: An AR-15 Wasn?t Used In Orlando, And It Wouldn?t Have Mattered Anyway ? Bearing Arms


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Does a US solider usually fire his m4 in full auto, 3 rnd burst or semi auto ?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

What is funny is that the shooter in Orlando wasn't armed with an AR-15, but with a Sig Sauer MCX.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Blaming the firearm is like blaming a pit, sheppard, or dover type dog breeds for the improper socialization of the animal by a dumbf**k dog owner!

They used to use poodles as war hounds in China. If you want a "weapons of war" go after those.
My mom used to have one that would piss and shit the carpet every time you left the house. Talk about chemical WMD.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Had a honest Weapon of War (M4) been used by a trained shooter without resistance, the body count would have been astronomical. If the Orlando Shooter would have been actual ISIS, just imagine full-auto AK-47 destruction, followed by the detonation of explosives when the police did attempt entry.


----------

